# What's the trick to Binary tuning?



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm new to this 06 Bowtech Tribute and Binary cams I just got used.
Here's my set-up >>>
Tribute @ 68lbs.
28" draw
400 Beman Black Max arrows w/ blazers.
Trap Door rest(took a Whammy off)
Loop

I did a walk back tune out to 40 yrds. Good
Bare shafted to check Nock height. Good
Bow in spec. i.e. bh,ata,tiller. Good

Put Broadheads on. 100gr. Slick Tricks and spin tested. Good.

Shoots 5 inches consistantly to the right.(I'm a lefty)

I checked the ata again and found that it's not the same on both
sides. The outside measurement is 1/16" longer that the shelf side.
Tuning marks are correct at 2 outside limb and 1 inside.

Bare shafting shows severe left nock orientation(remember I'm a lefty).
Now what do i do? On my other bows I can twist the yoke to bring everything in line. 
What do I do on a Bowtech?


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

1. Install string and cables at factory spec.

2. Measure ATA and BH. Should be close to factory spec.

3. Draw bow. The draw stop should touch the limb JUST BEFORE the modular draw stops touch the cable. Add twists to cables (or strong) to get this timing while maintaining factory spec with ATA and BH.









archer58 in pa said:


> I'm new to this 06 Bowtech Tribute and Binary cams I just got used.
> Here's my set-up >>>
> Tribute @ 68lbs.
> 28" draw
> ...


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

Tax Lawyer said:


> 1. Install string and cables at factory spec.
> 
> 2. Measure ATA and BH. Should be close to factory spec.
> 
> 3. Draw bow. The draw stop should touch the limb JUST BEFORE the modular draw stops touch the cable. Add twists to cables (or strong) to get this timing while maintaining factory spec with ATA and BH.


All measurements are to factory spec. except the outside ATA. It's 1/16" longer than the shelf side, which is 31 1/2". BH at 7.75in. Is it normal for one side of the ATA to be longer on a Bowtech? Is this my problem?? Are axles or limbs twisted??


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

After re-reading your post, I realize you are in spec. :embara:

If I were to guess, I think your spine might be weak. Did you run the arrows through AA or TAP?


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

you arrow is a little weak . no enough to cause that much problem IMO .
your nock is perfect level ? that would be my first thing . nock it's not super tight on the string ?


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

A weak arrow is a the biggest tuning nightmare.


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*Arrow*

I would have to agree about arrows. Binaries like a stiffer arrow. Try a 340 beman and see if it help.


----------



## GCOD (Nov 24, 2006)

that arrow should be perfect according to easton/beeman's spine chart it sounds like you should move your rest in just a hair


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

bartman3562 said:


> I would have to agree about arrows. Binaries like a stiffer arrow. Try a 340 beman and see if it help.


Per Crackers, binaries tend to favor weaker arrows.

IMO, I think weak arrows are like shooting noodles. I am overspined on every bow and my arrow flight is just perfect. 

I would try GCOD's advice before trying new arrows though.


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

I've moved the rest quite a bit but it just throws the walk back out.
I'll try the stiffer arrows. That was my next move.


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

i remember you saying that you still have the factory slide on . today I took off my saunders slide & put back on the BT slide . I couldn't get mini blazers to clear !


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

PA.JAY said:


> i remember you saying that you still have the factory slide on . today I took off my saunders slide & put back on the BT slide . I couldn't get mini blazers to clear !


I couldn't get clearence w/ the Whammy while trying to keep cock vane down. With the Trap Door I can get "adequate" clearence. I still want to change it though. I had to put a Simms slide on my Diamond Black Ice for clearence. Must be a Bowtech thing. I wonder if it will cause excessive cam lean if I do.

Good thought.


----------



## GCOD (Nov 24, 2006)

archer58 in pa said:


> I've moved the rest quite a bit but it just throws the walk back out.
> I'll try the stiffer arrows. That was my next move.


try another broadhead like a muzzy or thunderhead most all of us have some of those lying around in our spare parts boxes and see if you get the same results


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

GCOD said:


> try another broadhead like a muzzy or thunderhead most all of us have some of those lying around in our spare parts boxes and see if you get the same results



I'll give that a try also. I have alot of almost new Thunderheads in my BH box left over from before I switched to the Slick Tricks.


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

Get a STIFF arrow.... the binaries love them.


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

jwolfe78 said:


> Get a STIFF arrow.... the binaries love them.



That seems to be the general consensus. I'm going to give the MFX 340's a try.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Tax Lawyer said:


> I am overspined on every bow and my arrow flight is just perfect.


Same here, all my binaries have and do like a stiffer arrow. You put a 28" Beman Black Max 340 arrow w/ blazers and a 100 grain tip will be perfect orrrrrrr a 27" Beman Black Max 340 arrow w/ blazers and a 125 grain tip.Trust me on this :wink:


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Same here, all my binaries have and do like a stiffer arrow. You put a 28" Beman Black Max 340 arrow w/ blazers and a 100 grain tip will be perfect orrrrrrr a 27" Beman Black Max 340 arrow w/ blazers and a 125 grain tip.Trust me on this :wink:


I'll be cutting some new arrows tomorrow. Descided to go with CE Terminator Hunter Lite Select 6075 for now. I will get some Beman MFX 340's for hunting season.
I wonder if my Trykon would like a stiffer shaft? But tha't another thread..


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

Well fella's , it seems that the binary cams do like a stiffer shaft. 
I cut up and fletched some CX Terminator lite select 6075's today.
I'm embarassed to say they tuned to the Tribute exceptionally well.

Within 10 min. and 20 arrows it was center shot via Walk back out to 45yrds. and grouping like a champ.

I'm now wondering how much better my other bows will shoot w/ these shafts. 
Thank You for turning me on to On Target software. It was worth the $25.00


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

archer58 in pa said:


> Well fella's , it seems that the binary cams do like a stiffer shaft.
> I cut up and fletched some CX Terminator lite select 6075's today.
> I'm embarassed to say they tuned to the Tribute exceptionally well.
> 
> ...


:thumbs_up:set1_applaud:


----------



## phumb (Oct 7, 2006)

Tax Lawyer said:


> Per Crackers, binaries tend to favor weaker arrows.
> 
> IMO, I think weak arrows are like shooting noodles. I am overspined on every bow and my arrow flight is just perfect.
> 
> I would try GCOD's advice before trying new arrows though.


I have been following this thread, are you saying that crackers advice goes against what everyone else here believes? crackers?


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

phumb said:


> I have been following this thread, are you saying that crackers advice goes against what everyone else here believes? crackers?


I'm certianly not the knowledgable one, but according to On Target software the black max 400's were very weak for my set up even though the charts say i was pretty safe. 
On target shows Beman 340's and CX Terminator's 6075's on the upper side of good and the CX charts show 4065's as o.k. to use.
I'm just guessing here , but I believe that since the binary cams store more energy than some other cams a stiffer shaft is necessary. That being said, I think the charts are set up for average or typical energy storage. Just guessing.


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

> I'm just guessing here , but I believe that since the binary cams store more energy than some other cams a stiffer shaft is necessary. That being said, I think the charts are set up for average or typical energy storage. Just guessing.


 I agree 100%


----------



## Mizzoukispot (Feb 4, 2006)

Binaries love a WEAKER spined arrow. For sure. My 71 lb elite energy loves 29 inch 400 spined arrows with a 100 grain tip. That is definately a weaker spined arrow. If I shoot 28 inch 340 spined arrows, my groups open up after 25 yards. When I shot my allegiance at 80 lbs, it loved 340 spined arrows with 100 or 125 grain tips cut to 28. My draw is 28.5.


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

Mizzoukispot said:


> Binaries love a WEAKER spined arrow. For sure. My 71 lb elite energy loves 29 inch 400 spined arrows with a 100 grain tip. That is definately a weaker spined arrow. If I shoot 28 inch 340 spined arrows, my groups open up after 25 yards. When I shot my allegiance at 80 lbs, it loved 340 spined arrows with 100 or 125 grain tips cut to 28. My draw is 28.5.


I found the opposite for sure. I no way could tune a 400 Black Max w/ my tribute set @ 69lbs. 28in. draw and a 27in. arrow and 100gr tips. Too much paradox in the arrow caused rest contact as well as big groups.
I tried 4 different rests(Whammy,Drop Zone,QAD Ultra and Montana Trap Door to make sure it wasn't the rest and changed from 100 to 85gr points. I even tried different fletching.After switching to CE Terminator Select 6075's I had no problems w/ walkback and group tuning.
And broadheads group just as well.

There could be other factors to the set ups. I shoot a loop w/ a caliper style release, a drop away rest of some kind (no WB/containment style), who knows for sure. I could not get it to tune. Groups were not even close to what I can shoot at any time. I saw alot of corkscrew arrow flight with all the different set ups.
The on target software said that the 400's were very weak for the Tribute @ 69/28.


----------



## tpatrickm (Mar 10, 2007)

archer58 shoot the 340 beaman. my current bow is the guardian 29" draw 28 1/4 arrow at 65 lbs with qad rest shooting 340 fmj. this bow was so easy to tune it's funny give it a try.


----------

